# How much do you pay for internet?



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

Just a thread to compare internet speed, price and also know if your ISP is the only ISP in your region

Let me start first :
I pay about 75$/month for 120mbps (20mbps for upload)
My ISP is videotron and the only other ISP (who offer similar speed) is Bell, which was crappy when I was with them years ago


----------



## DKB (Sep 1, 2018)

100 dollars for phone and internet, dropped cable cuz that shit made our bill like 300+ but, basically, I think like..

50 bucks for near 200MBPS+ speed. But my upload speed is horrible, at like 10mbps or a bit more. ISP is Spectrum.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 1, 2018)

Home - I don't even know tbh, but was in the local average when we last switched in 2013 (probably 25-35 € for unlimited landline calls and "20/1" Mbit internet)

Mobile - 5 € / month / 3GB, plus 1 € for 4G (doubting whether to keep paying for it)


----------



## dpad_5678 (Sep 1, 2018)

$9 a month for 30mbps, as that's all I need.
Same reason why I refuse to buy a gaming PC.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 1, 2018)

30$ for 100/100 - Unlimited (No silly datacaps here!)


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

linuxares said:


> 30$ for 100/100 - Unlimited (No silly datacaps here!)


With Videotron (idk if it is still the case, but when i subscribed it was) for 71$/month you had 30mbps + unlimited bandwidth
for 75$ i have 120 and unlimited included
so... I was like, those 4$ more are totally worth it 

EDIT : Just checked, they replaced the 30mbps/150gb for a 60mbps/unlimited


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2018)

$50 for 300/15 and a 1TB data cap. 

For mobile, I pay $40 for unlimited monthly data.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

Chary said:


> $50 for 300/15 and a 1TB data cap.
> 
> For mobile, I pay $40 for unlimited monthly data.


unlimited LTE is a thing? o.O
Videotron charges 66$ for 6GB (and im not counting the phone service)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 1, 2018)

I pay like ~$71.50 for 250/30 cable internet.
It used to actually be 100/30 but they changed it to 250/30, same price.
Edit: Unlimited, of course. Bandwidth caps on home internet haven't been a thing here in like 12 years.


----------



## DKB (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> unlimited LTE is a thing? o.O
> Videotron charges 66$ for 6GB (and im not counting the phone service)



Never heard of truly unlimited. It normally gets like softcapped at 22GB or something like that. Where the speed drops to unusable levels.


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> unlimited LTE is a thing? o.O
> Videotron charges 66$ for 6GB (and im not counting the phone service)





DKB said:


> Never heard of truly unlimited. It normally gets like softcapped at 22GB or something like that. Where the speed drops to unusable levels.


It's a grandfathered old mobile plan from 2004 or something. They don't do them anymore. I'd say they throttle it at some point, but they never seem to. Which I can prove by this:


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Just a thread to compare internet speed, price and also know if your ISP is the only ISP in your region
> 
> Let me start first :
> I pay about 75$/month for 120mbps (20mbps for upload)
> My ISP is videotron and the only other ISP (who offer similar speed) is Bell, which was crappy when I was with them years ago


I pay $75 for 3mb down >1 up


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Sep 1, 2018)

30€ for 100/100mbps and unlimited


----------



## IC_ (Sep 1, 2018)

15$ for 150mbps


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

damn, you guys...
I think i'll move in europe
Internet seems to be very cheap there


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 1, 2018)

$50 for 70MB Down and 5MB Up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

Hayato213 said:


> $50 for 70MB Down and 5MB Up.


Do you live in regions or in city?
Because here in Quebec, Videotron and Bell (the 2 main ISP) have little to no infrastructure in region
The best you can have is like 25-30mbps from smaller company


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)

roughly around $65 (£50) per month for 210 Mbps down 20 Mbps up and I really abuse my download, one day end up pulling down 500 gigs of data.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 1, 2018)

Chary said:


> It's a grandfathered old mobile plan from 2004 or something. They don't do them anymore. I'd say they throttle it at some point, but they never seem to. Which I can prove by this:
> 
> View attachment 141897


Shit, you use more data in a month than I do on my home connection in a year 


DKB said:


> Never heard of truly unlimited. It normally gets like softcapped at 22GB or something like that. Where the speed drops to unusable levels.


You can get 1TB data plans here, not exactly unlimited but the price is good and most people would never use that much even if it was their only connection. For reference that's enough to stream 720p content 24/7 even when you sleep. So you can basically watch all the Twitch, YouTube and Netflix and download all the movies and such you want and still not use it all. But you still have to be careful about downloading lots of large games though since they can be 30GB or more each, and obviously avoid large 15-20GB movie rips. But I could easily live with that as my only connection, it's fast too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

uiaad said:


> roughly around $65 (£50) per month for 210 Mbps down 20 Mbps up and I really abuse my download, one day end up pulling down 500 gigs of data.


I have about 2.5tb of media i downloaded over like 4 years
500gb in one day?


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I have about 2.5tb of media i downloaded over like 4 years
> 500gb in one day?



Yeah someone at work was having major issue with a test server we have running at work and it was easier for me to make an image of the server and run it in a VM - Actually took me longer to download than to actually fix


----------



## RaptorDMG (Sep 1, 2018)

$46.65 for 


Most ISP's in the uk use the same infrastructure so changing isp has no effect apart from a slightly different price


----------



## yacepi15 (Sep 1, 2018)

€30 for 120/120/Unlimited.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 1, 2018)

$50 for gigabit up/down. Get fuckt nibbas.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Do you live in regions or in city?
> Because here in Quebec, Videotron and Bell (the 2 main ISP) have little to no infrastructure in region
> The best you can have is like 25-30mbps from smaller company



City , NYC to be exact, would cost more if went with Verizon, too bad I can't get RCN where I live.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 1, 2018)

RaptorDMG said:


> $46.65 for
> 
> 
> Most ISP's in the uk use the same infrastructure so changing isp has no effect apart from a slightly different price



lol, Internet in UK sucks xD 
worked at two companies (as trainee) and they said they had "fast" internet and very expenisve ... one of the two only had about 6mbit ... guess the other one had better speed but still not good.


I have 250mbit private for 50€ including HDTV and telephone


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 1, 2018)

I pay $50 a month for 50/10 mbps from shitty AT&T, with a shitty 1TB monthly cap. The only two "viable" (AKA not shit) ISPs in my area currently are Comcast and AT&T. I originally had 75mbps/15 from Comcast when I first moved in, which was the max speed for my neighborhood, before I swapped to AT&T. Only switched because Comcast upped my bill a whopping $35 a month (from $50 to $85) after my "24 month deal" ended and two price raises for my area occurred within a month of each other. 

I'm thinking about swapping back to Comcast again though, after my contract with AT&T ends. Comcast upped their speeds to a max of 1gbps in my area for $110 a month, but if I did switch I'd probably just go for 150 mbps for $55 a month.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Sep 1, 2018)

Youkai said:


> lol, Internet in UK sucks xD
> worked at two companies (as trainee) and they said they had "fast" internet and very expenisve ... one of the two only had about 6mbit ... guess the other one had better speed but still not good.
> 
> 
> I have 250mbit private for 50€ including HDTV and telephone


In a couple of years my area will be one of the first in the uk to have gigabit networking so fingers crossed my village will get coverage


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 1, 2018)

RaptorDMG said:


> $46.65 for
> 
> 
> Most ISP's in the uk use the same infrastructure so changing isp has no effect apart from a slightly different price


still better than what I get for $75


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 2, 2018)

120$ for 24GB,
but sometime
50$ 6GB

..but this hell will actually stop in about 26 days


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

puss2puss said:


> 120$ for 24GB,
> but sometime
> 50$ 6GB
> 
> ..but this hell will actually stop in about 26 days


hum... youre talking about LTE, right?


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 2, 2018)

You guys are lucky, I get 1/0.2.


----------



## snails1221 (Sep 2, 2018)

Currently paying about 60 or so USD a month for 1GB up and down.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> Currently paying about 60 or so USD a month for 1GB up and down.


google fiber?


----------



## snails1221 (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> google fiber?


Yeah


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> Yeah


thats the perfect connection for semi-private torrent site
It will upload so damn fast
Though, I supose it's useless because the download/upload speed surely is slowed down by HDD speed, right?


----------



## Viri (Sep 2, 2018)

70$ for 150/150. I need to call my ISP and threaten to switch isps again, to get them to give me a discount. Oh, and I have no cap.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 2, 2018)

This test was made a while back, when I upgraded my internet. As a loyalty bonus for being with my ISP since they started their business 11 years ago, I get the 1gbps unlimited package for the same price as the 100mbps one! 
Believe it or not guys...I pay ONLY like *8$* a month for my internet. No lies!
For a newcomer the 1gbps price is 15$ a month.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 2, 2018)

Chary said:


> It's a grandfathered old mobile plan from 2004 or something. They don't do them anymore. I'd say they throttle it at some point, but they never seem to. Which I can prove by this:
> 
> View attachment 141897


My mobile hotspot is unlimited, too. They stopped selling that plan, though. Mine throttles a bit after 15GB, making it a bit meh for gaming, but fine for everything else.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

Personally, I use LTE only for GPS and Google Maps when I go in bus
If I ever decide to get my driving license, I'll probably use it for GPS too


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2018)

£30 GBP a month.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Sep 2, 2018)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/2810703133

Morocco, Maroc Telecom, 50$ per month


----------



## snails1221 (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> thats the perfect connection for semi-private torrent site
> It will upload so damn fast
> Though, I supose it's useless because the download/upload speed surely is slowed down by HDD speed, right?


Yeah the HDD is really the only limiting factor at this point. Before I had Google Fiber I had ATT, with speeds of about 5 down and >1 up. Though I can't remember how much they charged for it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

Something some people might forget is to call ISP about once a year to get new offer
For exemple, my aunt, she had very slow internet and paid like 80$/month for it
I told her to call her isp, which she hadn't for like 10 years
She got like 10 times faster for much cheaper


----------



## leon315 (Sep 2, 2018)

MOBILE: WIND/3 (YES 3 is the name of company provider) €8.16, 4G fullspeed at 1st 20gb then uncapped but throttled speed later
HOME: TELECOM 90€/every 2 months, 100mb/s real fiber connection, not the best offer on market but it can always reach 98mb/s download speed when i use STEAM.

I'm satisfied.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

leon315 said:


> MOBILE: WIND/3 (YES 3 is the name of company provider) €8.16, 4G fullspeed at 1st 20gb then uncapped but throttled speed later
> HOME: TELECOM 90€/every 2 months, 100mb/s real fiber connection, not the best offer on market but it can always reach 98mb/s download speed when i use STEAM.
> 
> I'm satisfied.


why every 2 months?


----------



## canvore (Sep 2, 2018)

$75 a month for 500GB on fiber, while $3 a day for mobile, which is unlimited.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 2, 2018)

I forgot to post it in action too...so here it is...
This too was taken a couple of days ago, but I won't re-download it again, just to get an up to date picture... 
The speed was lagging behind a bit, because my brother was downloading too at the moment.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

canvore said:


> $75 a month for 500GB on fiber, while $3 a day for mobile, which is unlimited.


500GB?
I really wonder if this is bandwidth or speed
Can you be more specific please?


----------



## leon315 (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why every 2 months?


yep, IPS sometimes offer one single bid for every 2 months (6 invoices per year instead 12), only for clients who has high financial credibility(dunno if i said it right)


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

leon315 said:


> yep, IPS sometimes offer one single bid once every 2 months, only for clients who has high financial credibility(dunno if i said it right)


got it


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 2, 2018)

20€/month for 50/10 unlimited.
it could be better, it could be more expensive, but it gets the job done anyway.


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hum... youre talking about LTE, right?


indeed


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

puss2puss said:


> indeed


thanks god


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 2, 2018)

NTT Docomo + Excite. (In Japan you need to get a provider on top of the company that owns the cables).
4050 Yen per month for 1GB Up/Down, which comes to around 32€ or 37 US$.
(Although speed tests reveal that I only get around 400MB Up/Down).


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

kernelPANIC said:


> NTT Docomo + Excite. (In Japan you need to get a provider on top of the company that owns the cables).
> 4050 Yen per month for 1TB Up/Down, which comes to around 32€ or 37 US$.
> (Although speed tests reveal that I only get around 400MB Up/Down).


well... 1TB up and down seems surrealistic as speed
400mbps seems much more real
1TB surely is your bandwidth


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well... 1TB up and down seems surrealistic as speed
> 400mbps seems much more real
> 1TB surely is your bandwidth



My bad, I should have written a G, not a T. 
Fixed my post in a bad attempt to save face.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 2, 2018)

I forgot to say, I'm able to play Overwatch with just 40-45 pings tethering my mobile 4G connection, and it consumes just 100-200mb per night! 
UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't know how much of this is the internet cost, but I pay 95€/month for the following package:

Fiber Internet - 200/20 mbps, unlimited
TV - 155 channels
Phone - unlimited national calls at daytime, international at night
Mobile (*×4*) - 3,500 minutes for national calls, 3,500 national text messages, 11GB 4G with no speed limit (spotty coverage usually gets me up to 50mbps in big cities, may not work at all in rural areas, this is the one thing my previous carrier did better)
(again, 4 SIM cards)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2018)

Since I moved in with mum n dad, nothing.
When me n me boyfriend live together... idk maybe 20 quid a month?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Since I moved in with mum n dad, nothing.
> When me n me boyfriend live together... idk maybe 20 quid a month?


do you know the speed?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 2, 2018)

$18/month for 30 down, 15 up. (Fastest option in my town.)
Telekom Hungary


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> $18/month for 30 down, 15 up. (Fastest option in my town.)
> Telekom Hungary


You live in region I guess?


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Sep 2, 2018)

20$/month
10$ for the required land line and 10$ for ADSL connexion (498kilobytes download and an abysmal 28kilobytes upload).


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 2, 2018)

I’m not sure what we pay since I don’t see the bill. We have Comcast and have anywhere from 17-172mbs down and 12up. It’s so eradic, I’m hoping att fiber continues through our neighborhood. We love on a long street and the current fiber stops 5 poles from our house. I hope we get it. There is a block that has buried facilities. I think that’s the hold up. Anyhow, I’m trying to talk my in laws to drop tv. We can stream everything for cheaper, I believe. Being 1 of 6 people in the house, that may be a hard sell. There is shit all over tv, except when The Game of Thrones.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> You live in region I guess?


“Region”?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> “Region”?


far away from the cities


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> far away from the cities


Ah, actually, I only live 20 kilometres away from the capital, so I have no idea why this is the maximum speed.
It gets the job done, though. I can watch 1080p60 videos and live streams fine, and uploading is good as well.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 2, 2018)

Attila13 said:


> This test was made a while back, when I upgraded my internet. As a loyalty bonus for being with my ISP since they started their business 11 years ago, I get the 1gbps unlimited package for the same price as the 100mbps one!
> Believe it or not guys...I pay ONLY like *8$* a month for my internet. No lies!
> For a newcomer the 1gbps price is 15$ a month.


The fuck where do you live
$15 for gigabit up/down is not a joke


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 2, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> The fuck where do you live
> $15 for gigabit up/down is not a joke


It's as real as it can get. 
I live in Romania. Trust me...the shittiest country to live in, which I wont start to explain why, in short, because of a corrupt government and corrupt politicians.
But the only great thing about the country is that it has godly internet....I think that it's one of the cheapest on the planet, and one of the best on the planet.
There was a study I read about telecommunications, and it stated, that continent wide, in Europe, Romania has the best internet available, and on a world wide scale it's on 6th place, all based on average up/down speeds. By price, maybe it's on 1st.  But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Ninn (Sep 2, 2018)

26€ for 250/250.  Unlimited. too expensive...i will call in a couple a months to try to get it cheaper!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

1000 views^^


----------



## bennyman123abc (Sep 2, 2018)

$90/mo for 6mbps up and down, but completely unlimited (I've tested that theory a few months )


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> thanks god


i wouldnt say thank god for an internet that cost more that much per month for so less data


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

puss2puss said:


> i wouldnt say thank god for an internet that cost more that much per month for so less data


youre talking about LTE, of course its more expansive than home internet
we're not talking about LTE here, not mainly...


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 2, 2018)

you where


Noctosphere said:


> youre talking about LTE, of course its more expansive than home internet
> we're not talking about LTE here, not mainly...


we are talking about how much we pay for internet since this is the title of the thread lol..
 and this is what i pay. even if its mobile internet, its the only one i have, its my 'home internet'
 so yeah..kinda expensive per month.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2018)

puss2puss said:


> you where
> 
> we are talking about how much we pay for internet since this is the title of the thread lol..
> and this is what i pay. even if its mobile internet, its the only one i have, its my 'home internet'
> so yeah..kinda expensive per month.


lol, okay then


----------



## r1vver (Sep 2, 2018)

Home: ~10$ for wired 100mbit unlimited per month
common price in my city, 5 or 6 ISPs
Mobile: I do not really use it. ~4$ for 300minutes+200sms+2Gb LTE per month
common price in my city, 5 operators.


----------



## scroeffie (Sep 2, 2018)

30 euros 50/50 opticfiber


----------



## canvore (Sep 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> 500GB?
> I really wonder if this is bandwidth or speed
> Can you be more specific please?



500 GB is the upload/download limit and the speed is about 8 to 25 mbps down.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2018)

I pay well over 200$ because Comcast is an awful company.


----------



## luk_pop (Sep 5, 2018)

120Mbps download, 10Mbps Upload 110PLN ~ 30$


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 5, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I pay well over 200$ because Comcast is an awful company.


Are you a millionaire?
You pay a whole new PS4 every month? That's... well, not fun... nope.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Are you a millionaire?
> You pay a whole new PS4 every month? That's... well, not fun... nope.


I do make decent money and as does my girlfriend, but I don't think it helps that also have cable TV as well. Comcast seems to just charge whatever they want in my area and honestly just seems completely random. My friend literally has the same package as we do and they pay only like $120 for their's.


----------



## Undi (Sep 5, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> I pay $75 for 3mb down >1 up


Same price for same internet actually. Crap Internet in Belgium.
Thanks Proximus!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 5, 2018)

£60 for 350mbps down + 20mbps up.
Forced to take TV package and telephone with it. Without TV and telephone they would charge me £78..


----------



## trigao (Sep 5, 2018)

about 88$ for cable 50/5 mpbs, no data limit
about 13$ for mobile with 20gb


----------



## silvershadow (Sep 5, 2018)

Rogers canada promotion i managed to snag. 29.99plus tax for 500mbps down, 20mbps up.

Some people got the same plab for 24.99, but i wasnt as lucky, was hoping to get 1gbps at a similar rate but couldnt


----------



## Yasaka (Sep 5, 2018)

35€ for 150/10. im planning to upgrade next year to 200/20 since my isp offers that for the same prize since a while, but i cant change it now because of the contract conditions.


----------



## Saintseiya911 (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm stuck with Comcast where I'm at and it runs like shit always resetting or losing signal and I pay over 120 a month for a triple play pack otherwise there's dsl frontier where I'm at which sucks as well,I wish Att was in my area as I never had a problem with them.


----------



## olku (Sep 5, 2018)

30€ for 200/50


----------



## DbGt (Sep 5, 2018)

$44 for 1gb/s, unlimited data. Japan


----------



## Necron (Sep 5, 2018)

$50 for 20mbps/1mbps unlimited (tho this includes TV as well and for like $5 I could upgrade to 40mbps, but...)

ISP is Claro


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 5, 2018)

and I'm sitting here like seeing everyone's fast internet and then I look at mine XD


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 5, 2018)

A whopping 59€ for 100/6. Note that this would've been half the price (for the same "speed") if it wasn't for my girlfriend: she insisted on an internet bundle that included television, so I had to leave my (relatively) cost-effective bundle for this sh**.


----------



## Originality (Sep 5, 2018)

My parents are on £24 for 80/20, unlimited.
I’m currently getting free 150/100 but it’s shared with the others sharing the building (unlimited).

Mobile is £24 for 30GB 4G, with the data shared between 4 family members.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 5, 2018)

25USD for 10mbps. Will change for 15mbps which is 30USD by the end of the year.


----------



## Andaman (Sep 9, 2018)

40€ for 50/50


----------



## Waywatcher (Sep 9, 2018)

I pay 249 SEK = $28 = €24 for 250 Mbit/s, and I live in Sweden. My wife gets full speed on her laptop because she has an ethernet cable, whereas I get 75/81 on my laptop with WiFi.


----------



## Fragma (Sep 11, 2018)

$90 for 50/5 + Cable TV. Wi-Fi sometimes get really bad when other people in the house are using It.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 26, 2018)

65 bucks for a monthly limit of 1TB. Not the fastest in the world, but fast enough. Comcast is the only option in my area.

With streaming of content between three folks, video editing and content creation, and an xbox that has nearly daily updates of dozens of gigs (seriously, why do these games have such large updates), I go through it nearly every month. 10 bucks extra for every 10GB over the 1TB. Data caps are crap.



Noctosphere said:


> I have about 2.5tb of media i downloaded over like 4 years
> 500gb in one day?



It can happen pretty easily if you're needing some resources for a project, or if you're a at-home business with multiple people needing loads of resources. Or if you're just download ALL the 4k content lol.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2018)

In Portugal is much cheaper and better internet than here in America. America's internet speeds sucks and very expensive!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> 65 bucks for a monthly limit of 1TB. Not the fastest in the world, but fast enough. Comcast is the only option in my area.
> 
> With streaming of content between three folks, video editing and content creation, and an xbox that has nearly daily updates of dozens of gigs (seriously, why do these games have such large updates), I go through it nearly every month. 10 bucks extra for every 10GB over the 1TB. Data caps are crap.
> 
> ...


well, I remember that when I left for Quebec city 1.5 years ago
I first changed my mom's internet connection to a lower speed and non-unlimited bandwidth
But the account was on my name and I wanted to change to my mom's
At first, the technician though I was still keeping the account and told me :
"You know this is limited bandwidth? Last month, you used 1.8TB of bandwidth"
I had to explain everything, that i was leaving etc etc

Yea, that was when I had like 250 torrents of the same site active all days
That's how I got my 5 ratio on that website


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea, that was when I had like 250 torrents of the same site active all days
> That's how I got my 5 ratio on that website



I keep wanting to run a home-server, but my monthly caps keep making it not a reality. I could blow through terabytes a month if there weren't caps X'D. I need to get out of this country quick.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> I keep wanting to run a home-server, but my monthly caps keep making it not a reality. I could blow through terabytes a month if there weren't caps X'D. I need to get out of this country quick.


UNLIMITED BANDWIDTH FTW


----------



## silvershadow (Sep 26, 2018)

$32 Canadian a month (tax included), 500mbit down, 20mbit up. Unlimited bandwidth
Rogers


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

silvershadow said:


> $32 Canadian a month (tax included), 500mbit down, 20mbit up. Unlimited bandwidth
> Rogers


damn... where do you live...
In Quebec, that speed is only available for like 120-150$/month in cities


----------



## silvershadow (Sep 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> damn... where do you live...
> In Quebec, that speed is only available for like 120-150$/month in cities


Barely stumbled across the deal on redflagdeals.

Apparently itbwas supposed to onky be for some new condos in a specific area in toronto or so, but if you call and convince, they set it up for you.

Im pretty surr u cant get it anymore but always keep looking at redflagdeals for stuff.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2018)

silvershadow said:


> Barely stumbled across the deal on redflagdeals.
> 
> Apparently itbwas supposed to onky be for some new condos in a specific area in toronto or so, but if you call and convince, they set it up for you.
> 
> Im pretty surr u cant get it anymore but always keep looking at redflagdeals for stuff.


I live in Quebec as I said, I doubt that company deals in this province
Well, I never heard about it, and I go watch ads at tv
I see independant ISP who bring fast internet in regions
But I never heard of Redflagdeals


----------



## silvershadow (Sep 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I live in Quebec as I said, I doubt that company deals in this province
> Well, I never heard about it, and I go watch ads at tv
> I see independant ISP who bring fast internet in regions
> But I never heard of Redflagdeals



redflagdeals is just a forum (it has an app too) for canadians to share deals and sales with each other. 

so someone posted up that rogers had that special.


----------



## haxan (Sep 30, 2018)

I pay 20$ a month for my mobile data. for 10MB/s (80mbps i think)and truly unlimited data, it's a pretty good deal for a person that downloads a lot of stuff daily. (around 100GB a week maybe)


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 30, 2018)

$71.00 a month.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 30, 2018)

Not sure about home. But for mobile, $35/month for 3GB with Boost Mobile. (Well, it's "unlimited", but after 3GB it drops down to 2G speeds)


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

I don't understand your company guys
I have unlimited internet and I never saw speed reduction?
I once had over 1tb of bandwidth within a single month, and never saw that


----------



## crossholo (Sep 30, 2018)

25€ at home for 1000/200mbit no data cap,
7€ for mobile, 105gb and unlimited texts/calls


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

crossholo said:


> 25€ at home for 1000/200mbit no data cap,
> 7€ for mobile, 105gb and unlimited texts/calls


I really need to move to europe lol


----------



## FamousBug_ (Sep 30, 2018)

ISP is sky, I believe £20 a month for 12mpbs download (sky is a trash isp that charges £100 for repairs, I once went a whole week without wifi because I wasn't willing to pay the £100 for an engineer to come down say its broken then leave)
upload is so slow it takes a minute to put images on discord


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Just a thread to compare internet speed, price and also know if your ISP is the only ISP in your region
> 
> Let me start first :
> I pay about 75$/month for 120mbps (20mbps for upload)
> My ISP is videotron and the only other ISP (who offer similar speed) is Bell, which was crappy when I was with them years ago


Like, 20 bucks for an internet and mobile bundle. I got 300mbps internet.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Like, 20 bucks for an internet and mobile bundle. I got 300mbps internet.


how does your sigs know so much about me


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 30, 2018)

My router tells me i got 83,0 Mbit/s down and 25,5 Mbit/s up
for about 50€. 

also paying about 25€ for mobile too


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> how does your sigs know so much about me


magic ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 30, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> magic ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


That magic can't be that great when it doesn't even know what browser I'm using. Haha.


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

60EUR for 360down and 36up


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> 60EUR for 360down and 36up


ouch...
that hurts me...


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ouch...
> that hurts me...


ill have to pay a little bit more when i go to 1gigabit symmetrical up and down


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 16, 2018)

$90 a month.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> $90 a month.


lol
90$/month yea, but for what...?


----------



## HitnRunTony (Oct 16, 2018)

I pay $80 a month for fiber (1000mb up & down)
No cap


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

HitnRunTony said:


> I pay $80 a month for fiber (1000mb up & down)
> No cap


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol
> 90$/month yea, but for what...?


Shrimps.


----------



## Bowsette (Oct 31, 2018)

30€ for 50mbps in germany .


----------



## nando (Oct 31, 2018)

0


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 31, 2018)

nando said:


> 0


Stop stealing WiFi from your neighbor!!!!!!


----------



## Bowsette (Oct 31, 2018)

nando said:


> 0



CHEATER !!!


----------



## suprevilguy (Oct 31, 2018)

30 bucks per month for 15mb down.  It's slow but I'm poor...


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Oct 31, 2018)

30US$ for the shit of 2mb and 128kbs of upload and phone. And This is the only ISP that reachs my neighborhood.

At least, on the job I have free 100mbs down and 10mbs upload.


I challenge someone to have a worse service than mine.


----------



## suprevilguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> 30US$ for the shit of 2mb and 128kbs of upload and phone. And This is the only ISP that reachs my neighborhood.
> 
> At least, on the job I have free 100mbs down and 10mbs upload.
> 
> ...



You win   I'm sorry


----------



## nando (Oct 31, 2018)

Bowsette said:


> CHEATER !!!




it's not my fault the ethernet cables got wired through my laundry closet. when google bought my isp they mentioned it and i told them to feel free to reroute the cables. they didn't do anything about it. and i wouldn't steal the neighbors, this is a "courtesy" free line for the HOA for committing the whole building to a single ISP provider, which is something i didn't get to vote on.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> 30US$ for the shit of 2mb and 128kbs of upload and phone. And This is the only ISP that reachs my neighborhood.
> 
> At least, on the job I have free 100mbs down and 10mbs upload.
> 
> ...


I pay $60/month for 768k down, ~128kbps up. This is internet only, no phone.
This is the only non-satellite ISP available in my area. And due to the location of my house (with the hills around it), satellite internet is not a viable option.


----------



## Shubshub (Oct 31, 2018)

$80NZD (Roughly $50USD) For Unlimited Data Cap 100 Down 20 Up


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Nov 1, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> I pay $60/month for 768k down, ~128kbps up. This is internet only, no phone.
> This is the only non-satellite ISP available in my area. And due to the location of my house (with the hills around it), satellite internet is not a viable option.


OK, you win....


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2018)

Here in quebec, we only have 2 major isp, videotron and bell, and a bunch of lesser isp
The thing is, lesser isp dont offer very fast speed from what ive heard (60maybe?)
But major isp dont offer services in far regions
Lesser ones do


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2018)

We have unlimited bandwidth here in Portugal (except for mobile data)

I pay 40€ for 120MB DL / 10MB UL, besides Vodafone here in my country, no one gives a rat's ass about upload speed thus most ISPs don't provide you with balance.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> We have unlimited bandwidth here in Portugal (except for mobile data)
> 
> I pay 40€ for 120MB DL / 10MB UL, besides Vodafone here in my country, no one gives a rat's ass about upload speed thus most ISPs don't provide you with balance.


Here in quebec, 10 mbps of upload is the average
To get faster, with my isp, you need to go 120mbps download speed
Which granrs you a great 20mbps upload speed
All that for only 80 bucks a month^^


----------



## Jhyrachy (Nov 1, 2018)

Italy

1Gbps connection
620Mbps real in download
220Mbps real in upload







30€/month


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Here in quebec, 10 mbps of upload is the average
> To get faster, with my isp, you need to go 120mbps download speed
> Which granrs you a great 20mbps upload speed
> All that for only 80 bucks a month^^


Dunno why, nowadays people upload large videos and photos in a daily basis, that and cloud storage being a thing now it makes sense to have high upload speed.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Dunno why, nowadays people upload large videos and photos in a daily basis, that and cloud storage being a thing now it makes sense to have high upload speed.


Well, larger pics and video because 4k
So... you know


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Nov 1, 2018)

Jhyrachy said:


> Italy
> 
> 1Gbps connection
> 620Mbps real in download
> ...


You have no idea how jealous I am.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am.


Same...
Plus, its cheaper than mine probably...


----------



## asnka (Nov 1, 2018)

130 usd for 35mb   
west cost usa, rural area
only isp other than satellite...


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Nov 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Same...
> Plus, its cheaper than mine probably...


It's something like 10US$  more expensive then mine


----------



## Viri (Nov 1, 2018)

40 dollars for 150/150. no cap.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> It's something like 10US$  more expensive then mine


Well i pay 80 for 120/20
Ive seen french people paying 40 for like 500/200


----------



## Jhyrachy (Nov 1, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am.





Noctosphere said:


> Same...
> Plus, its cheaper than mine probably...



Different country, we are smaller and closer.
Also I live in the 'inner circle' of a big city, just 100 meters from where i live, internet speed drops around 1/6th, because it's still not FTTH (fiber to the home)

But here internet is dirty cheap, i pay 7€/month for 30Gb/month with unlimited voice call on mobile
And right now there are offers for 50Gb/month at 5€/month

Sadly, we have others kind of problem.


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Nov 1, 2018)

Jhyrachy said:


> Different country, we are smaller and closer.
> Also I live in the 'inner circle' of a big city, just 100 meters from where i live, internet speed drops around 1/6th, because it's still not FTTH (fiber to the home)
> 
> But here internet is dirty cheap, i pay 7€/month for 30Gb/month with unlimited voice call on mobile
> ...


Mine isn't FTTH, But if I walk 200 meters, the neighborhood already has up to 500mb speed for something like 90 or 100US$


----------



## Jhyrachy (Nov 1, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> Mine isn't FTTH, But if I walk 200 meters, the neighborhood already has up to 500mb speed for something like 90 or 100US$



would be easier to just use an active ethernet cable from their home to yours, and probably cheaper


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2018)

Jhyrachy said:


> would be easier to just use an active ethernet cable from their home to yours, and probably cheaper


I do that for power and tv
But sshhhhh


----------



## Jhyrachy (Nov 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I do that for power and tv
> But sshhhhh



you sneaky thief ;P

In the last few years i stopped watching tv, a nas/seedbox and youtube/twitch is all I need.

But would love to do something about the electricity, especially when I run my 3d printed, but since i live in a small apartmente in a flat, the risk of being caught is too high to be worth the risk and the saving


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Nov 1, 2018)

Jhyrachy said:


> would be easier to just use an active ethernet cable from their home to yours, and probably cheaper


I have no friends in this area to pull a cable, and ISPs are promising to get in my neighborhood, so I'll wait a little longer.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Nov 1, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> I have no friends in this area to pull a cable, and ISPs are promising to get in my neighborhood, so I'll wait a little longer.


ISP must never be trusted, but is not like we have much choice.

Thankfully here there was a government project to bring fibers to houses, called 'Openfiber': they laid down the optic fiber to houses and then they rent it to the ISPs


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Nov 1, 2018)

Look at my suffering, 1 movie, it's been downloading for 1 day and 6 hours and it's still 50%


----------



## Asia81 (Nov 1, 2018)

50€/month at Orange (a french ISP).
FTTH 1GBPS


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 1, 2018)

Just changed plan. Now I pay $49.99 per month on unlimited 100mbps network


----------

